# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wetselaar-Buhre (Oegstgeest)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wetselaar-Buhre

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Poelgeest, Oegstgeest

Adres: Gladiolenlaan 1-A, Oegstgeest

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkpoelgeest.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wetselaar-Buhre*

----------

